# Big Island Recommendations?



## PDXGolfer (Jul 10, 2017)

Tuggers,

We'll be having an extended family reunion on the Big Island next month, staying at Kings' Land, with three generations of family spanning the ages of 1 through 72.  Some of us have been to the Big Island before; for others, it will be their first time.  Looking for your current recommendations on (1) places to eat, and (2) things to do, particularly near/around the Waikoloa side of the island. 

For places to eat, sensitivity to food allergies would be a plus.

Due to age and/or health issues, not everyone in the extended family may be able to participate in each activity.  And we probably will avoid driving too far from the resort (no drives over two hours), so probably no Volcanoes Park this time.  But, generally, we'd like to visit some nice beaches (with sand), snorkel, play golf, and visit points of interest.  A luau recommendation would be great too -- we've been to the one in the Hilton Waikoloa Village, and the show was entertaining but the food was mediocre (I know, typical of a luau).

Thanks in advance for you recommendations.


----------



## klpca (Jul 11, 2017)

We like the beach up by the Mauna Lani (public access) although you have to get there early to get a parking place. Hapuna is a great alternative (cash only). Waimea is a cute town to visit and not too far away - maybe a half hour - and quite a bit cooler than Waikoloa. Lava Lava is the closest restaurant and it has a large selection of eats. They advertise as gluten free, but it's a pretty limited GF menu. We had a difficult time finding food that wasn't battered and fried. There's a Sansei in the Queens Shops that ought to please anyone. The Queens Shops also has free local entertainment which is always fun. Every time we've been there it's been a local dance school and we enjoy watching the kids.

As far as a luau, we don't usually do that but we did check out the "show" at Kingsland. It was fine, just a little bit hokey. I honestly preferred seeing the shows at Queens Land.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 11, 2017)

Hapuna beach right down the road is awesome. Its been listed as one of the best beaches in the world. The parking lot can fill up early on weekends but was fine on weekdays when we were there.   Calm water and decent snorkeling in some spots.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2017)

This thread may have some ideas for you.  The question was for both the Big Island and Kauai, but there are lots of restaurant suggestions for the Big Island.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...the-big-island-and-kauai.258112/#post-2019747

As far as food allergies go, most restaurants are very willing to work with you.  We have a neighbor who cannot eat onions and garlic (I know, poor thing).  When we go to a restaurant she'll speak to the waiter (and sometimes the chef) to see what they can do for her.  Many times she can order off the menu, but sometimes they do need to make slight adjustments.  She also carries a printed list of the foods she can't have so the waiter is able to take it to the kitchen.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2017)

gmarine said:


> Hapuna beach right down the road is awesome. Its been listed as one of the best beaches in the world. The parking lot can fill up early on weekends but was fine on weekdays when we were there.   Calm water and decent snorkeling in some spots.


We love Hapuna.  Within the past few years they have started charging for parking ($5.00) but it's obvious they are using the money to maintain the area.

You can also go to the beach at the Mauna Kea hotel, which is a little farther north.  However parking there is even more limited.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 11, 2017)

For those that are physically capable swimming with the Manta Rays at night is awesome.  It does not involve much swimming about 10 yards from the boat to the Float you hang onto. It is at Keauhou Bay. We used Sea Quest. They also offer several snorkeling trips. South Point is about a 2 hour drive from Waikoloa Village. You can stop and tour the Greenwell Farms Coffee along the way.

If anyone in the group is retired military, active military, or in the Reserves you could try and get Reservations at KMC inside Volcano National Park. That way you do not have to try and drive over and back in one day.


----------



## 2disneydads (Jul 11, 2017)

For something a little different and not too strenuous, consider a visit to the seahorse farm/center near the airport down the highway from Waikoloa.  It was really interesting - you'll learn a lot about seahorses.  You'll mainly have time to watch these beautiful creatures in a way that is not threatening to them.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 13, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> For those that are physically capable swimming with the Manta Rays at night is awesome.  It does not involve much swimming about 10 yards from the boat to the Float you hang onto. It is at Keauhou Bay. We used Sea Quest.



We'd go to Manta Heaven instead. It's closer and we think a much better site (It is right at the airport and boats leave from the harbor nearby). We've used Kona Honu Divers and Big Island Divers and had a blast all three dives. The last time we were there we had 29 mantas show up.

Here is the video from that dive:





The dive is set up like a campfire with lights in the center of the circle on the bottom. In the center on the top there is another set of lights pointing down. The divers point their lights up and snorkelers point their lights down creating an envelope of light where the mantas swim scooping up their dinner.  Divers will do a dusk dive to Garden Eel Cove to check out the campfire for the manta dive and to see the garden eels. It's about a 70 dive for around 40 minutes. THe manta dive is not deep around 35 feet our last one was about 50 minutes.

An amazing experience. Before booking it, check with the dive operators to see how the dives have been going (how many have been showing up).


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the recommendations so far.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 15, 2017)

daventrina said:


> We'd go to Manta Heaven instead. It's closer and we think a much better site (It is right at the airport and boats leave from the harbor nearby). We've used Kona Honu Divers and Big Island Divers and had a blast all three dives. The last time we were there we had 29 mantas show up.
> 
> Here is the video from that dive:
> 
> ...



Very cool video!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 15, 2017)

klpca said:


> Lava Lava is the closest restaurant and it has a large selection of eats. They advertise as gluten free, but it's a pretty limited GF menu. We had a difficult time finding food that wasn't battered and fried.



Thanks, Katherine.  Is your family gluten free?  That happens to be one of the food allergies in my family (though not all of us have it).


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 15, 2017)

Luanne said:


> As far as food allergies go, most restaurants are very willing to work with you.  We have a neighbor who cannot eat onions and garlic (I know, poor thing).  When we go to a restaurant she'll speak to the waiter (and sometimes the chef) to see what they can do for her.  Many times she can order off the menu, but sometimes they do need to make slight adjustments.



Thanks, Luanne.  That has generally been our experience too on other islands (Oahu and Maui), but we wondered whether the Big Island would be the same.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 15, 2017)

2disneydads said:


> For something a little different and not too strenuous, consider a visit to the seahorse farm/center near the airport down the highway from Waikoloa.  It was really interesting - you'll learn a lot about seahorses.  You'll mainly have time to watch these beautiful creatures in a way that is not threatening to them.


Sounds like an interesting option.  Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## klpca (Jul 15, 2017)

PDXGolfer said:


> Thanks, Katherine.  Is your family gluten free?  That happens to be one of the food allergies in my family (though not all of us have it).


No, we're not gluten free but I usually find that the gluten free options are on the healthier side, and freqently use them as a starting point. My husband needs to eat a low fat, *mostly* plant based diet on the advice of his cardiologist and we found the BI to be a challenge. Fish was rarely grilled (sauces & fried mostly), and vegetarian options were limited as well, so we ate at home quite a bit. I just remember that Lava Lava had multiple GF options - I particularly loved the mediterranean hummus plate which we paired with a salad. (I just realized that it came with pita - they must sub veggies to make it gf, I guess). At home finding veg/gf etc is super easy, so it was just a bit of a surprise.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 15, 2017)

I second the recommendation for Lava Lava Beach Club.  It is one of the few restaurants right on the beach.  Check their website for happy hour & music.  If you have a special food request (such as no fried food), they will prepare it to your specifications.  We also enjoyed the Hawaiian show at Kingsland (I believe it is on Thursday).  KL also has music almost every late afternoon in the bar area.


----------



## lynne (Jul 15, 2017)

It is definitely worth loss of sleep to drive to Volcano's National Park to experience the eruption in the lava lake at the crater just outside the Jagger Museum: https://www.nps.gov/havo/planyourvisit/jaggar_museum.htm.  If you drive via the Hamakua Coast, you can stop at Ken's in Hilo - the island's only 24 hour diner.   

Ocean Sports has a package where you can have unlimited use of beach toys on A-Bay for a reasonable price.  http://hawaiioceansports.com/beach-activities/aloha-days-at-the-beach/.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2017)

lynne said:


> It is definitely worth loss of sleep to drive to Volcano's National Park to experience the eruption in the lava lake at the crater just outside the Jagger Museum: https://www.nps.gov/havo/planyourvisit/jaggar_museum.htm.  If you drive via the Hamakua Coast, you can stop at Ken's in Hilo - the island's only 24 hour diner.


Even better is if you can spend a night in the area.  We did the trip in one day on our first visit, but didn't stay for the night "show".  Every trip since then we've spent at least one night in Volcano Village at the Kilauea Lodge.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 16, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Even better is if you can spend a night in the area.  We did the trip in one day on our first visit, but didn't stay for the night "show".  Every trip since then we've spent at least one night in Volcano Village at the Kilauea Lodge.



I agree. We stayed a week last summer at Hilton Kingsland and one night mid week we drove to the National Park and stayed overnight at Kilauea Lodge.  We were very happy we did. It was amazing.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 16, 2017)

Mauna Kea Summit Trip   https://maunakea.com/

and

Hapuna Beach


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jul 16, 2017)

Here is a modest drive. Go up Queen K Highway (northward) until it ends. Watch how the terrain changes from scrub to tropical rain forest as you bend around the north end of the island. Check out the lookout at the end. (Don't climb down.) Go back to Hawi and hang a left on the road up to Waimea. (It's mostly lined with redwoods planted by the CCC in the 1930's). Crank down the windows and enjoy the fragrance. Once you get to Waimea, take the road down to Waikoloa, a left at Queen K, and you're back home.

Just the time and the cost of gas. . .


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2017)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Here is a modest drive. Go up Queen K Highway (northward) until it ends. Watch how the terrain changes from scrub to tropical rain forest as you bend around the north end of the island. Check out the lookout at the end. (Don't climb down.) Go back to Hawi and hang a left on the road up to Waimea. (It's mostly lined with redwoods planted by the CCC in the 1930's). Crank down the windows and enjoy the fragrance. Once you get to Waimea, take the road down to Waikoloa, a left at Queen K, and you're back home.
> 
> Just the time and the cost of gas. . .




On the way up to Hawi, stop at the macnut place and sample a few flavor varieties, last time I was there they had spam flavor.  Buy a macnut hotcakes kit, comes with everything included, even syrup.

https://hawnnut.com/

Then at the left in Hawi is a good BBQ shack, Kohala Zipline, and a farmers market. Then stop on the way to Waimea and check out the extinct Kohala volcano.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnsp (Jul 21, 2017)

PDXGolfer said:


> Tuggers,
> 
> We'll be having an extended family reunion on the Big Island next month, staying at Kings' Land, with three generations of family spanning the ages of 1 through 72.  Some of us have been to the Big Island before; for others, it will be their first time.  Looking for your current recommendations on (1) places to eat, and (2) things to do, particularly near/around the Waikoloa side of the island.
> 
> ...


I agree with those who recommend Hapuna and Mauna Kea for best beaches.  I spent every weekend growing up there and they are the best. Also, play golf at the Mauna Kea beach hotel.  The course has gorgeous views of the ocean.  Best place to eat is Marriman's in Waimea. Their website is https://www.merrimanshawaii.com/waimea/.  Healthy and fresh. Have fun.


----------



## sdtugger (Jul 22, 2017)

We will be staying at the new Marriott Waikoloa timeshare next month with a group of 9 (teens, adults, and 2 babies (almost 2 years and 9 months).  In looking at the dining options, we are thinking Lava Lava makes sense and maybe another splurge somewhere.  But, we are wondering what family friendly spots this group would recommend?  We are also considering grilling and wondering if anyone can supply details about the place across the street that has grill ready meats?  Thanks very much for any ideas!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2017)

sdtugger said:


> We will be staying at the new Marriott Waikoloa timeshare next month with a group of 9 (teens, adults, and 2 babies (almost 2 years and 9 months).  In looking at the dining options, we are thinking Lava Lava makes sense and maybe another splurge somewhere.  But, we are wondering what family friendly spots this group would recommend?  We are also considering grilling and wondering if anyone can supply details about the place across the street that has grill ready meats?  Thanks very much for any ideas!


By the place across the street that has grill ready meats do you mean the Island Gourmet market?  If so, I highly recommend them.  We bought several of their prepared meats when we were at Kohala Suites.  I also got quite addicted to their poke. 

For Lava Lava, be sure to make reservations ahead of time.

Other suggestions in the area:

*Waikoloa Resort area*:

Sensai Seafood Restaurant & Sushi Bar - in the Queen’s Shopping Center.  Had the best sushi roll I’ve ever had there.  They have a pretty extensive menu, not just sushi.

*Waikoloa Village:*

Pueo’s Osteria - very good Italian

Island Lava Java – a coffee place, but they have a nice menu.  Ate dinner there our first night on the island.  Not a fancy setting at all.  The outdoor tables have a view of the parking lot.

*Waimea*:

Merrimans - this would be a splurge place

Lilikoi Café – this is a tiny little kind of take out place, some friends of ours who lived in Kona recommended it.  Really good for lunch.  Kind of hard to find, it’s hidden on the back side of a shopping center.

Village Burger – order at the counter and pick up at the counter.  There is seating in the center where it’s located, the seating is for all of the food court type restaurants there. It is highly rated and does have a decent burger.

If you want Kona area suggestions let me know.


----------



## sdtugger (Jul 22, 2017)

Luanne said:


> By the place across the street that has grill ready meats do you mean the Island Gourmet market?  If so, I highly recommend them.  We bought several of their prepared meats when we were at Kohala Suites.  I also got quite addicted to their poke.
> 
> For Lava Lava, be sure to make reservations ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Is Island Market part of ABC Stores?  Sounds like that is worth a try.  What kind of meats do they have and do they have big "batches" to feed 9?

We love Merriman's on Maui.  But, we are footing the costs for all of the food so trying not to go too crazy for 9 each night.  Maybe for 1 night.  I believe there is also a Sensei on Maui.  But, we've never tried it.  Most in our group are not big sushi lovers (sad to say for me).

We plan to do a few 1/2 day drives, so I'd appreciate any recommendations in Kona or elsewhere.  Thank you again!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2017)

sdtugger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is Island Market part of ABC Stores?  Sounds like that is worth a try.  What kind of meats do they have and do they have big "batches" to feed 9?


I think they may belong to the same parent company.  But they are much higher end than ABC.  They are also a bit more expensive, for food.  You might want to stock up foodwise at the Waikoloa Village Market, which is in Waikoloa Village.  But the meats are definitely better at Island Gourmet. They had things like teriyaki beef, teriyaki chicken, meats on skewers. And they sell it by the pound so I'd think you could get enough for nine people.



> We love Merriman's on Maui.  But, we are footing the costs for all of the food so trying not to go too crazy for 9 each night.  Maybe for 1 night.  I believe there is also a Sensei on Maui.  But, we've never tried it.  Most in our group are not big sushi lovers (sad to say for me).


Sensei is a "chain".  We've also eaten at the one on Maui.  My husband doesn't care for sushi at all, but he was quite happy with his dinner at Sensei.  They do have a lot of other things besides sushi.  They also have an early bird dinner.  I'm not sure if it's every night or just a certain night of the week. But that might make it more doable for a large group.



> We plan to do a few 1/2 day drives, so I'd appreciate any recommendations in Kona or elsewhere.  Thank you again!



Starting at the “North” end and working south:

*Havi:*

Bamboo Restaurant – we’ve only been for lunch, be sure they are open (I think they’re closed on Mondays)

*Kawaihae Harbor:*

Café Pesto – they also have a location in Hilo


*Kona*:

Huggo’s (this is not the same as Huggo’s on the Rocks.  We’ve been to the On the Rocks one and it’s good, very casual, but we really like Huggo’s

Kona Brewing Company & Pub – good pizza, nice local beer selection

Fish Hopper Seafood & Steaks

Kona Inn Restaurant – mostly for the atmosphere.  We’ve only eaten lunch here.

*South of Kona*:

Keei Café

Coffee Shack – for breakfast

*Volcano Village:*

Kilauea Lodge – make a reservation if you’re going for dinner

Ohelo Café – Open for lunch and dinner, we’ve only been there for lunch. 

Café Ono – part of a complex that has a one unit B&B and a gallery.  Only open for lunch, vegetarian menu…..but very good.

*Hilo:*

Café Pesto – same as the one in Hawi


----------



## daventrina (Jul 22, 2017)

On those 1/2 day drives ... if you are going near Kona ...
The best option to Fred 9 would be to schedule appropriate stops at Costco.


----------



## perktd (Jul 23, 2017)

If you like Merriman's but want to hold the cost down, they are open for lunch as well as dinner.  Pau is in the same parking lot as Merriman's in Waimea, but is much easier on the budget.  It is a little pizza-Italian restaurant with really good food.  Not fancy like Merriman's, but good food and value. You can check their website to see if the menu appeals to you.


----------



## lynne (Jul 23, 2017)

For 1/2 day drives, I can recommend the town of Honokaa and the Waipio Valley lookout.  Honokaa has a small, local restaurant Gramma's that has good comfort food, reasonable prices and breakfast all day.  They are only open for breakfast and lunch (dinner on Friday and Saturday) - they can get very busy and do not take reservations but they will take you name and buzz you when a table comes available.


----------



## sdtugger (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks very much for all of the suggestions!


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 31, 2017)

All, thanks again for the recommendations.  Two follow-up requests:

1.  Any recommendations for a water sports equipment rental shop close to the Hilton Waikoloa Village that rents standup paddle boards and the like at reasonable prices? When we stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Oahu, we like renting from Quality Surfboards just across the street.  Any comparable ones near the HWV?  Or are rental prices right at the HWV decent enough (couldn't find their pricing online)?

2.  Any thoughts on whether it is worth going up to the Mauna Kea Visitor Center, but not going further to the summit?  Because of the range in ages in our group, we're not inclined to go up into the thin air at the summit.  Is there enough to see/do at the visitor center to make it worth the trip?  And, if there is, is a late afternoon/dusk trip (to see the sunset and stars) recommended (we're not early morning people).

3.  Any shave ice recommendations in or close to the Waikoloa area?


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 31, 2017)

PDXGolfer said:


> All, thanks again for the recommendations.  Two follow-up requests:
> 
> 2.  Any thoughts on whether it is worth going up to the Mauna Kea Visitor Center, but not going further to the summit?  Because of the range in ages in our group, we're not inclined to go up into the thin air at the summit.  Is there enough to see/do at the visitor center to make it worth the trip?  And, if there is, is a late afternoon/dusk trip (to see the sunset and stars) recommended (we're not early morning people).



I recommend going to the Mauna Kea Visitor's Center.  They have a really informative video presentation that starts exactly at 7 pm. (or used to, advise checking their website)  The visitor center is not very big, so get there early.
Outside a ranger scientist gives a short talk on the sky pattern and astronomic formations of the month/day. There are several telescopes usually set up and focused on the prominent planets and formations etc . People can queue up to look through the scopes.  It gets really cold up there at night even in mid-summer, so bring a warm jacket, wear long pants and layers!


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 31, 2017)

The snorkeling at Two-Step, across bay from Pu'uhonua O Honaunau, City of Refuge, was great.  My daughter who is not an avid swimmer snorkeled over an hour following the turtles.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2017)

PDXGolfer said:


> All, thanks again for the recommendations.  Two follow-up requests:
> 
> 1.  Any recommendations for a water sports equipment rental shop close to the Hilton Waikoloa Village that rents standup paddle boards and the like at reasonable prices? When we stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Oahu, we like renting from Quality Surfboards just across the street.  Any comparable ones near the HWV?  Or are rental prices right at the HWV decent enough (couldn't find their pricing online)?


I haven't rented from them, or even checked out what they have, but it looks like there is a spot on A-Bay that does rentals of paddle boards and such.
http://hawaiioceansports.com/locations/anaehoomalu-bay/


----------



## klpca (Aug 1, 2017)

We always rent our snorkel/beach gear from the place in the Kings Shops that rents motorcycles, locsted near the gas station. The shop is small so getting the gear is super quick and the prices are good. I'm not sure if they carry other gear though.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 1, 2017)

When we were at the Mauna Kea Visitor Center in January of this year they were setting up several telescopes in the Parking Lot for folks to use under instruction.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 6, 2017)

We own at the Bay Club and every morning I jog through Hilton Waikola hotel and along the rocky shoreline to Queens Marketplace.  Sometimes I run along the tree covered road between the timeshare and the Marketplace.  I can never get enough.

If King Lands has grills then buy steak, hamburger, sausage, ribs, corn on the cob, shrimp, fish, and veggies from Costco and grill.  I don't know a lot about grilling and never grill at home but I always grill ribs and shrimp at the Bay Club and my family loves it.  Best to bring your own seasonings from home though.


----------



## bagabonz (Aug 6, 2017)

If your staying at Kings Land you can use the pools at the Hilton Waikoloa Village for free and they have a nice lagoon with paddle board rentals. Water is calm and a beach for the Keiki. You can watch the Dolphins right next to the lagoon. If you go to Kaunaoa beach at the Mauna Kea hotel go before 8:30 am or the parking passes will be gone. We go there nearly every day were there. You can rent paddle boards there. Hapuna is top notch too. Check out the Konaweb. My buddy KonaBob and his wife Shirley run the site and it has everything thats going on the Big Island listed. You can see free music, hula, or something every night of the week using the calendar. The Big Island is my happy place.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2017)

bagabonz said:


> Check out the Konaweb. My buddy KonaBob and his wife Shirley run the site and it has everything thats going on the Big Island listed. You can see free music, hula, or something every night of the week using the calendar. The Big Island is my happy place.


+1 recommendation for Konaweb.  I've used them as a resource for years.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 7, 2017)

Luanne said:


> *Kawaihae Harbor:*
> 
> Café Pesto – they also have a location in Hilo



We really enjoyed this restaurant--went back several times when staying at King's Land.
Also, there's a grocery store in the Queen's shops (can't remember the name) that has a deli/small cafe at the back where you can get some really good 'take-home' foods or dinner selections.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> We really enjoyed this restaurant--went back several times when staying at King's Land.
> Also, there's a grocery store in the Queen's shops (can't remember the name) that has a deli/small cafe at the back where you can get some really good 'take-home' foods or dinner selections.


The grocery store is the Island Gourmet.  I've recommended it several times.  We loved their prepared meats for the grill and I became very fond of their poke.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 8, 2017)

Luanne said:


> The grocery store is the Island Gourmet.  I've recommended it several times.  We loved their prepared meats for the grill and I became very fond of their poke.



Yes, that's it, thanks.  Worth a visit for sure.


----------

